# 2013 Audi TTRS - New Car Prep with Opti Coat and PPF



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

http://www.r8talk.com/forums/13-detaili ... ation.html


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

How much would this sort of thing cost to get done in this country?


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

Someone like Midland Car Care do this kind of stuff. I think they actually do work with Mercedes main dealers before people pick their new motors up. Cost is anywhere from £200 to where you want it to go I think. Sky's the limit.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

OptiCoat isnt too expensive to buy, but I have no experience in applying (yet)


----------

